# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Rozwój 4 latka

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój 4 latek potrafi bardzo szybko pojąć zagadnienia matematyczne, dodaje, odejmuje (nawet zejdzie na liczby ujemne), mnoży, gdy zobaczył u brata pierwiastki dotąd drążył temat, aż trzeba było mu pokazać, po pięciu minutach chodził i podawał wyniki ze znanych sobie z mnożenia liczb, z potęgami podobnie. Jednak w przedszkolu, jak pani mówi nie wie czy on  nie chce czy nie potrafi układać historyjek nawet z 3 obrazków. Nie chce opowiadać. Jak był mniejszy opowiadał co widzi na każdej ilustracji w książce. Teraz nie. Zna wszystkie litery i bardzo wcześnie zaczął głoskować (3 lata), wręcz miał taką "fazę ", że mówił głoskami. Teraz tylko interesują go liczby. A dokładnie jak to ujmuje liczby i fizyka. 
Jest ponadto bardzo ruchliwym dzieckiem, uwielbia rower (zwykły bez dodatkowych kółek ) na którym jeździ odkąd skończył 2,5 roku, biega wchodzi na drzewa bez żadnych problemów, uwielbia chodzenie po krawężnikach, wręcz sprawia mu to przyjemność. 
Czy jego rozwój  jest prawidłowy, bo martwi mnie gdy nie raz słyszę że dzieci w jego wieku tak nie mają. Ale zaznaczę, że on ma starszego o 15 lat brata i go lubi naśladować.

----------

